# Best fenders for the rain........



## 10kman (Nov 20, 2002)

Looking for fenders for my road bike......

Something sorta light, but still works how it should would be really great. I'm not putting them on a beater bike, so if they look cool that's also a bonus. 

Homemade options are always taken into consideration too, Lexan is pretty cool, but I'd really like something I can clip on easily, take off easily, etc.

-10k


----------



## bdx1366 (Jan 29, 2004)

SKF make amazing fenders they are called razor blades , they can be mounted in minutes
and are sold in sets (front and back ) come in black and alu , set weighs 290 gr
most people do not even notice them.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

I looked @ Razor Blades in a shop, and the package said they are only good for tires up to 25c. If that's so, it's not what I need for my commuting bike. Have you tried them with larger tires?


----------



## bdx1366 (Jan 29, 2004)

I have got them mounted on road bike with campy nucleons
they may have road and mountain versions , on the package it said for race bikes


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

10kman said:


> Looking for fenders for my road bike......
> 
> Something sorta light, but still works how it should would be really great. I'm not putting them on a beater bike, so if they look cool that's also a bonus.
> 
> ...


I'm using SKS / Esge full fenders on my commuting / touring bike. They look pretty nice, they're not too pricey, and they work great.

Setting them up is kind of a pain, but once set, removal is a matter of 4 bolts in the rear and 3 up front. It's the stay length that's hard to set, but you don't need to mess with that to take them off the bike.

The coolest looking fenders I've seen are the hammered Honjos, the Giles Berthoud, (even available in full CF, for snazzy go-fast bikes), the woodies from wherever Sacha White gets them, and the Sogrenis, available in several cool metals, and a bunch of woods, too. The best single place to compare most of these would be:

http://store.yahoo.com/momovelo/mudguards.html

--Shannon, who wants Honjos someday, in
San Diego, CA


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

*I'm with tube_ee...*

If you want the best looking things you can get on a regular modern road bike, I'd go for either the carbon fiber jobs, which are available from wallbike.com:

http://www.wallbike.com/Berthoud/fenders.html

Or the bent wood ones, some of which are split at the brake bridge for mounting on road bikes with no clearance for fenders.

If you have room under your brakes, I'd go for the Honjos... actually I am going for the Honjos, painted to match my frame. Smooth, not hammered, since they are being painted.

The Razor blades aren't as good at fendering as any of these, but do go on easily. For the razor blades to be of any help to friends riding behind you, you'll need to add homemade extensions to the rear one. One option I've seen is a length of an old regular SKS fender zip-tied to the rear Razor blade, and then a water-bottle flap hanging from the extension.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

10kman said:


> Looking for fenders for my road bike......
> 
> Something sorta light, but still works how it should would be really great. I'm not putting them on a beater bike, so if they look cool that's also a bonus.
> 
> ...


I use SKS race blades (think that's what they are called) on my Fuji Track fixed gear commuter. They are made for roadbikes and aren't made to accomodate more than a 25mm tire, which I have on the bike now. They aren't quite full fenders, either - the rear starts at the seatstay and goes rearward, while the front runs on the backside of the fork. They are definitely very trim looking (almost unnoticeable and very light). Available in black or silver. Not cheap @50 though. My LBS gave me my 15% discount on them. I've used them in light to moderate rain. They definitely keep the rain off your back but I did notice some wetness on my shins and below my knees in the rear of my legs.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Yep, Stainless.*



PdxMark said:


> If you want the best looking things you can get on a regular modern road bike, I'd go for either the carbon fiber jobs, which are available from wallbike.com:
> 
> http://www.wallbike.com/Berthoud/fenders.html
> 
> ...


Right now, my bike is on the front page at www.wallbike.com. Stainless steel fenders (with thick aluminum stays) weigh about the same as plastic, cost 25% more, and will last much longer. Plus they look good (IMO). The Berthoud fenders wrap a little more in front, which is really nice for keeping water off your feet/BB/face.

When I ordered them, I was thinking about painting them black...but it's so cool to have the sky looking back at you as you ride. My "awful conditions" bike currently has Planet Bike fenders, but I think when those die it'll be switching to Berthoud as well.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

*Nice Kogswell*

I like your taste in bikes. What is the rear light mounted on your fender? Where did you get it?


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

PdxMark said:


> I like your taste in bikes. What is the rear light mounted on your fender? Where did you get it?


Glad you like it.  

It's a Spanninga SPXb, available here:

http://www.tullios.com/lighting.html

It's battery powered, doesn't blink, but it's easy to see. 

The most recent addition to the bike, not shown, is a Sanyo "bottom-bracket" generator (actually mounted to the chainstays just aft of the BB, it runs on the tread of the tire rather than the sidewall) wired to a 3w BiSy lamp head mounted on the front brake bolt. All I have to do is flip the generator lever and I have light as long as I can keep moving.


----------

